

India’s hottest start-ups - prakash
http://businesstoday.digitaltoday.in/india-s-hottest-start-ups-4.html
This is by no means an exhaustive list, there are tons of other startups in India which could have made this list.<p>fyi: 1 crore = 100 Lacs (Lakhs) = 10,000,000 = 10 million
======
babul
It is good to see indian startups get some decent media coverage. There are
some superb developers there and I will be very interested to see how things
change there from hosted services to a more entrepreneurial climate.

------
morbidkk
especially I am impressed with ixigo. my favorite utility application site was
kayak and thought something similar should be there for India market. Ixigo
nailed it

------
hsuresh
can't wait to push my app online. Will have to wait a few more weeks though :)

~~~
technoguyrob
You have the same last name as Mohinder Suresh! Awesome! :)

~~~
hsuresh
Suresh is a pretty common name in India.

